# iOS app vs. Android app



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm thinkin' of going from my iPad Air 2 to an Xperia Z3 or Nexus 7 tablet (mainly so I can remote play PS4) so had a few questions on the TiVo apps:

- I'm assuming one advantage of Android version is it can download in the background?

- If I get an Android tablet with external storage can I download to that location?

- This is probably the most important question: Is the picture quality same or better than the iOS experience?

Thx all!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes Android allows background download

Last I heard Android can only download to internal storage

Picture quality is identical as that's controlled at the Stream.

One advantage to iOS version is the ability to download protected content via the download and delete functionality. Android doesn't have that yet.


----------

